# Am I crazy to adopt this dog?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are very sweet.*

You are so very sweet.

My heart tells me that you should adopt him and give him all the love you can.
You have to be willing to accept the fact that he might not last long.

I know there are several people who have gone through this with their own Golden Rets.. so they would have alot more to share than I!

No matter what age or state of health in the dog we adopt, we never truly know how long they or we have!!!

*I really feel that you have to follow your HEART and your gut!!
What does it tell you to do?*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Are the foster parents willing to keep him till....? If he is happy there, and they are good and committed to him, I would leave him there.

If you think you are willing to commit to whatever time he has left and want to make him happy, do it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You sound as if you want to adopt this guy, and I think it would be wonderful for him to have his very own family and home, for however much time he has left. If you think you can handle the possibility that he might not live very long, I think you should go for it. It takes a very special person to adopt an older dog with a life-threatening disease, even if it is in remission.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a wonderful person you are. I agree, it seems to me you would be the perfect choice for this pup. He or she would be so lucky to have you in it's life. What's the pupper's name?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww, so good of you. I agree, go get him!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

you are a better person that me. I just couldn't do it. my dh wouldn't allow me too, knowing the money that would be involved, along with how very attached I become to these creatures.

Bless you, only you know the answer to your question...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it is wonderful that you would adopt an older dog with a terminal illness. You have a good heart.

Apart from giving him a wonderful home for whatever time he has left, have you thought of what your plan is for him? Do you intend to let him live out his remaining time naturally or would you treat any recurrance of the cancer? A pet diagnosed with cancer is both an emotionally and financially demanding situation. Are you and your family able to handle these? 

Whatever your decision, I wish you all the best.


----------



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

If you think you can handle the emotional stress and have the financial resources I say go for it. We adopted an older guy 2 years ago. He had problems starting about 6mo after we got him, cost mucho $ to treat and diagnose and only stayed with us for 1.5yrs before passing on. All that being said I dont regret any of it, he was a sweet guy and I am glad that we could make his last years more comfortable.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think you're crazy at all. I think you have to weigh the emotional and financial stress of it all, but you can definitely do it. What a wonderful thing to take in this older guy who needs lots of love.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No not crazy, just have a very big and loving heart. If your wallet is as big as your heart, give him that loving home for however long it may be.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, if you have the resources and know that you might lose him then go for it. You never know you may have alot more years left with him. I would not have a problem with it, even if it might mean I would lose him 6 months from now. Hope it all works out.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a wonderful person you are for even considering this. It is a hard decision and i wish you the best in making it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cody said:


> If you think you can handle the emotional stress and have the financial resources I say go for it. We adopted an older guy 2 years ago. [\quote]
> 
> 
> I agree with all of this. We drove 6 hours (roundtrip) to see a GR that was 13 years old. We thought if it worked out between him and Shadow, whatever time he had left, would be spent with us. This dog didn't like Shadow at all and when we had to leave him there, my heart was broken. The trainer said it wouldn't work out, so we took her advice.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I will have to agree with all of the above. My goal in retirement is to take in old gold rescues IF I can handle it emotionally. I think we can do it financially and are renovating the farmhouse with having multiple goldens down the line, I just know how attached I get. If you can handle emotionally and financially, I think it would be great for you and him.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I just read thru all of the replies and I just want to say thank you all for your support in this big decision I need to make. I do not know if the foster family is willing to keep him if I don't take him. I will ask tomorrow.

As far as treating any recurrence of the cancer I'm not sure how far to go. I think I would discuss that with my vet at the time and take it from there. I do have the money to take care of him and treat him to some extent....I would get x-rays and ultrasounds periodically just to see what could be going on. My vet recommended that. It's not the expense that I am worried about but rather the emotional part of it. I only met him once and he already has my heart.....

I felt so sorry for him for ending up at a kill shelter and then going to a rescue group and soon after, just 4 weeks ago going thru this surgery. He seems like such a trooper.

Anyway, thanks for listening. I am going to sleep on it, talk to my vet some more tomorrow and talk to the foster family again.

Whatever my decision is, I know only I can make it.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

it sounds like you have a real "feel" for this dog & whatever your decision is will be right.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

First of all, you most definitely have a heart of gold. (The play on words there was strictly incidental.) What a wonderful thing that you're even considering this.

For what it's worth, I think you're right in having a heart-to-heart talk with his foster family, to see where their level of commitment is. Once you know what the situation is, if you feel that could do better for this boy, just follow your heart.
Best of luck to you in making your decision. It can't be an easy one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pb*

PB

You are right-Talk to his foster family and see their level of commitment.

Are you married-if so, do you have Hubby's support?

Will wait to hear what you found out.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you. You do have a heart of gold.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our rescue has what they term "permanent fosters". These are usually seniors, though sometimes they are young dogs with terminal diagnosis. They live in foster care and the rescue pays for all of their vet care until they pass away. I had Tess for 2 1/2 years as a permanent foster and she was the best dog in the whole world!

Ask the foster family if the rescue has that option. If so, and if you think you can handle it emotionally, why not volunteer to be his permanent foster home?

Good luck!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely not crazy. You are a very caring person. I personally couldn't handle something like that. I get way too attached.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a loving gift to give an elderly dog in need- some wonderful last months. Having lost two loved old goldens to hemangiosarcoma, I would say they did not suffer the terrible physical pain of some other cancers. Raleigh ate a big breakfast, paraded around with three tennis balls in his mouth, and swam in West Thompson Lake in the morning, and died in the afternoon(hemangiosarcoma of the spleen). It was oddly peaceful, and while it was sorrowful and tear-filled to say goodbye to a best friend of 15 years, it was also calm and not traumatic. The reality is, hemangiosarcoma almost always does reoccur. There would be no need/purpose to treat it with extreme measures imo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pb1221*

pb1221:

Is there any update on your decision?


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Finally, yes an update. My vet recommended 6 week post op X-rays and Ultrasounds to see if he is clear. She said that is a telling time. If he is clear, great, if not, she said he probably wouldn't have long. I proposed this to the rescue group but they said their vet gave him an all clear (pre-op results) and said he is fully adoptable. They do not have the funds for more healthcare for this guy. I totally understand that. So, my decision is now do I spend the money and have those tests done myself-he will be 6 weeks post op next week and then if he is clear adopt him and pay the adoption fee as well or let him stay where he is. It sounds like the foster family is willing to keep him but it also sounds like they would rather not. I am not sure why. It could be money. I may tell them I will pay for the tests and ask if they will give me the senior rate for his adoption fee. They are asking their full price for his adoption. I understand any money that goes to them is for a very good cause as well so if they say no to a lower adoption fee I will probably still get him anyway.

In my heart, I still want him.:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope the test results come back clean. You are doing a wonderful kindness for this Golden Boy. It sounds like the two of you are a pair. Good luck.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Bless you... I'm sure that no matter the time you have with him it will be a time that you always treasure. Sounds to me like you've already adopted him... in your heart.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Throughout this thread, I get the impression that you really, REALLY want this girl. I hope the tests turn out fine--but sitting here quite removed from your situation--I can sit on my soapbox and say what comes to mind....

If you can handle the expense of the tests--in addition to the emotional roller coaster you're about to embark upon--I'd say 'go for it'. Frankly, all other things being equal (and again, I can say this sitting all the way over here in SW PA!)--if I were in your shoes, I'd have her already. If your senses are telling you that the foster family would really prefer not keep her--for whatever reason--I'd take her and free up a space at their home for another dog in need.

Having gone through the emotional roller-coaster with Atticus and his terminal heart condition--I've developed an affinity for special needs Goldens. Not knowing the circumstances of why the GR you're contemplating wound up in a kill shelter, I'd try to give her the best, most loving and peaceful existance possible whether she lives a month, six, or several years or more.

She deserves at least that much.

Sorry for this long-winded message--but I do think you are an angel for even contemplating taking her in. I wish you both the Very Best!

SJ


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am just so thrilled to see that you are seriously considering adopting this older, special needs boy. There is so much cruelty and pain inflicted on animals by humans, so reading about your obvious concern for this dog is wonderful. If you decide to adopt him, I believe it is a decision that you will never regret.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I think its wonderful that your are willing to give this dog a caring home for the rest of his life. Being in rescue, sometimes it is hard to place a dog with medical issues, be it cancer, lost limbs, h/w +, bad hips, anything really. Some people are scared off by medical issues and others, like yourself, are willing to embrace the issue at hand and focus on the remainder of his life. Be ready for a challenge, because this won't be easy, but it will be rewarding 

Another note, in our rescue, typically when families take an ailing dog and they pass, we welcome them back to adopt another dog, normally free. It's the right thing to do.

Good luck with this guy and keep us updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pb*

PB:

It sounds like you really want him and whatever your decision is, it will be the right one.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Well I was finally able to get back on the internet to devote enough time for a reply here. We went ahead with the adoption and are the proud parents of Max!!!! I put alot of thought into this esp. re. am I doing this for him or for me for some reason? I realized I felt so sorry for him and his predicament that my desire to take care of him and help to heal him in any way possible was my biggest motive.

So we picked him up 9 days ago. He had a vet appt. for ultrasound and x-rays and at 7 weeks post amputation he is cancer free!! We will continue to monitor him every two months or so......

He is the sweetest boy and so easy to take care of. He has mastered the stairs and gets around very well. The only thing is he doesn't seem to know how to play with Murphy and Chauncey. They get into roughhousing and he just stands there and barks at them. They are being a bit stand offish with him but no scuffles. I think they are a little confused too.

His other issue is he does not eat very well at all. One day he will eat one type of food and the next day he won't touch it. We don't want him to lose any weight as his weight is perfect right now at 72 lbs. He won't eat the food that the foster sent with him so we are trying different foods. He is very finicky which I am not used to. 

So if anyone has any tips on helping to get him acclimated better and help him learn how to play (he seems to want to play with them) and also with the feeding that would be great.

Also, are there any other amputees out there?

Sorry for the long post but I have a hard time getting on the internet for any length of time these days.

Thank you all so much in your support for helping me to think this through and to make a decision.


Best,
Pam, Murphy, Chauncey and now Max

I'll post pics as soon as I can get him to sit still :wave:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats for you both! i'm so happy he'll have your family to support him and keep him safe and happy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! It sounds sounds like over all things are going well.

Since he was a rescue golden , maybe he wasn't socialized with other dogs. He will adjust and learn how to "play" with the others. Maybe not like they do, but he'll find his way.

My friend in rescue fostered a golden that didn't know how to play (she was eventually adopted by GRF's Dannyra) but she eventually figured it out and loved her foster sisters!

As far as food, maybe try adding some chicken, or cooked hamburger and rice to the food to see if that appeals. Others may have better suggestions. Good Luck and let us know how it's going!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations and thank you for bringing Max home. Can't wait to see pictures. As far as getting him to eat: the general recommendation is to set his food down for 5-10 minutes or so. If he doesn't eat, pick it up until next meal time, then offer it again. Dogs won't starve themselves, and eventually Max will eat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations to Max and his wonderful family!!*

CONGRATULATIONS TO MAX AND HIS WONDERFUL FAMILY!!

What rescue did you adopt Max From?

I live in Woodridge, Illinois-where do you live?

:wavey::wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on adopting Max. He sounds like a wonderful dog and I bet in a month he wil be playing with his siblings. We do have another member here AlanK that has a dog named Tuff that is an amputee and it doesnt slow him down a bit. Cant wait to see some pictures of Max. Great news that he is cancer free so far and hope he continues to be.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations! 

I had a German Shepherd that I had rescued at a little under a year, she too, did not know how to play. She never understood what toys and balls were for.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pb*

PB:

You're my heroine!!

Looking forward to pictures of Max!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so happy to see this!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You certainly are a generous and loving person taking this boy in. My boy Tuff Dog does very well on the 3 legs he has.

I will pray Max stays cancer free and that he has many years to give you love and companionship!! 3 legs are just a minor inconvenience and Max will figure it all out!

Pam 
I left a reply to your visitor message and a little history on Tuff Dog.

Feel free to ask anything about him

Al & Tuff


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I was wondering what you had decided.
Congratulations to you and to Max!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Max!  I'm so happy and excited for you. Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are the pictures!!!


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

I know, I know. He just won't sit still for pictures...I will try and take some tonight and post. He sure has alot of energy......I may have to sneak up on him to take the pictures:crossfing

Again, thanks to everyone for your support!

Pam


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pam, congratulations to you and Max on expanding your family. Fabulous news that he's cancer free! Honestly, none of us know when we or our furry ones will depart this earth...there are no guarantees for a long and healthy life. So, Max is living in the moment and that is great! Many non-chain pet stores will give you meal-sized sample bags of food. If you've got one or two of those stores, ask for the samples and see if you can find a food that pleases Max. You might also try either a teaspoon of pumpkin, plain yogurt, jarred baby food, cottage cheese, chicken broth (low-salt kind), steamed veggies and mix into what you decide to feed him. Wait him out a couple of days; it may just be his settling in period that has him off his food. As far as playing, perhaps have him in one-on-one situations with your other pups. It's sometimes like three little kids....someone always feels odd man out. Some dogs play the role of "fun police" and bark or interfere with two dogs playing....they just don't know how to join in. So, if possible, some ball throwing with only one of Max's new siblings, creating a little healthy competition. Or shaking a tug toy with only one other pup, encouraging some face-to-face interaction. It will take a few weeks for everyone to figure this out, but you will. Smooch the lucky fella for me, please


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pam*

Pam *

If you need help posting the pics just email them to me at: [email protected] and I'll do it.
If you can put them in a jpg format that will be good!!!*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on adding to your family!! You have a very big heart. Thank you for giving Max a loving home and family. Good Luck and we can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever:

Glad to see you posting and your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Pics of Max are up! I think he is pretty handsome


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Pat:

MAX IS JUST GORGEOUS and talk about a Happy Boy!!!
I just love him and know you do, too!!!


Here is the link everyone to where you can see Max!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=46213

Here is just a preview of Max!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

You can give him the love and care he needs i would take a dog at any age no matter what


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Update on Max.....

Well he is doing very well adjusting to life in our household! He never stops wagging his tail or smiling. He is quite the velcro boy too.

Anyway the only problem we are having is that he does not eat well at all. The food that the foster sent with him he won't touch. I tried Merrick Bison and he ate it once or twice and now won't eat that. If I mix in Sweet Potatoes or a Bison burger, he eats that and leaves the rest. He won't touch any kibble at all. I can't cook him bison burgers forever and he is not getting a balanced diet either. He will sometimes eat some snacks but isn't really interested in the healthy ones. I had a couple of Canine Carry Outs from the vets office and of course he eats this junk! I hope I didn't offend anyone but it's kind of the equivalent of McDonalds. I am wondering if his previous owner just gave him table scraps....not sure. I got ahold of all of his previous vet records and it does state that in 2006 he weighed only 50 lbs. That could be a typo but it shows up in two places. He now weights 72 lbs which my vet said she does not want to see him lose any weight.

Any ideas on feeding? I could use some help 

thanks everyone


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like he'd love the raw diet or one that is pre-made for him. I think it's pretty expensive though. Nature's variety is just one of many. Not sure which is the best.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd maybe give one of the canned foods a try and see if he'll eat that. THat's what I had to do with Radley at first. He wouldn't eat kibble, so I started on him can and would mix in a little kibble and then a little more until now he eats mainly kibble with just a little bit of wet.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy. Thank you for opening your heart to him.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Max is awesome. Ry came to us, and was picky. What i found helped was adding a bit of white rice to her kibble. Also, Ry liked the Merrick Cowboy one if you added a bit of hot water to soften and warm it up. Weight was always a concern for us, so we had to do what we could to keep it on her. I would also cook a plain chicken breast, and mix about 1/4 of it in her food to try to get her to eat it, save the rest for other meals. He may still be recovering and need to have smaller frequent meals. I hope that helps. You are amazing for taking him in. I can see why you fell for him, he's a doll.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas.....I haven't tried chicken breast or rice for him yet that's a good idea. You're right MissRue he probably is still healing and this may be a part of it.


----------

